# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Abejorro estriado (Hyles livornica)

## embalses al 100%

Os voy a dejar unos fotos de hace apenas 10 minutos, de un bicho que he cogido, y que ha sembrado el pánico en el salón de mi casa. A ver si sabéis que diantres es. Una polilla, estoy casi seguro que no.



















Saludos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola. Lo que a mi me parece es una polilla, pero algo rara, aquí son mas pequeñas. Si no es una polilla, es lo mas parecido.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola. Lo que a mi me parece es una polilla, pero algo rara, aquí son mas pequeñas. Si no es una polilla, es lo mas parecido.


Yo no recuerdo que las polillas tengan el final del abdomen tan puntiagudo. Y las polillas que yo he visto son más pequeñas. Esta era como mi dedo meñique. Ya habéis visto las fotos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Será algun tipo de mariposa, eso está claro.

----------


## ben-amar

Para mi que es una polilla, harta te comer y por eso mas grande  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Esa mariposa o como ustedes comentas ya la había visto antes en muchas ocasiones pero no se ni el nombre ni la especie.
Habrá que investigar.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ya esta, es Hyles livornica. El abejorro estriado ( Hyles livornica ) es un lepidóptero glosado de la familia Sphingidae.

Un saludo a todos.

----------

